# Stormy Daniels donating $130,000 to Planned Parenthood in Trump's and Cohen's name.  Bless her!



## deanrd (Apr 17, 2018)

What a sweet girl.  

Stormy Daniels plotting $130K donation to Planned Parenthood

Anyone can donate to the Planned Parenthood Action Fund.

Teen pregnancy is the lowest in decades.  They do good work.

Stormy Daniels it a better role model for Evangelicals than Donald Trump.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 17, 2018)

deanrd said:


> What a sweet girl.
> 
> Stormy Daniels plotting $130K donation to Planned Parenthood
> 
> ...


Yep. I wonder how many penises she's sucked.

I notice that Democrats celebrate whores and criminals and attack Christians and Conservatives.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 17, 2018)

Hooker with a heart... 
& a liver, some brain tissue, stem cells, spinal fluid, and various other contributions from the dead and dismembered...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 17, 2018)

deanrd said:


> What a sweet girl.



Prostitute.   Exactly at the top of your list of valuable social skills.



deanrd said:


> Anyone can donate to the Planned Parenthood Action Fund.
> Teen pregnancy is the lowest in decades.  They do good work.



Did you miss the part where they use a vacuum to suck the brains out of millions of unborn babies who have been proven to already have cognitive development and NO HEALTH ISSUES...then sell their organs and tissue for PROFIT?
But....ohhhhhhh....."*let's go after their guns because one of ours killed 17 at a high school*"!

There can't possibly be a merciful God....you're still breathing.



deanrd said:


> Stormy Daniels it a better role model for Evangelicals than Donald Trump.



Your twisted opinion.  Trump probably has a few immoral events in his past.   Kennedy did.   Clinton did.....You probably have more.
A turd has more intellect than you....that's MY opinion.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 17, 2018)

Nobody better at handling Twitter Trolls like Trump than Stormy

Nobody Handles Twitter Trolls Better Than Stormy Daniels


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 17, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > What a sweet girl.
> ...


The only so-called "Christians" who are being attacked are the morons who supported the whore who now occupies the Oval Office.  They are the ones who have supported a man who in his own life (married three times!) has not lived the supposedly Christian ethic of no sex before marriage and only with lawful spouse thereafter. They are not respectable adherents of the the Christian faith, which includes millions of Catholics, Protestants, Orthodox, and Copts.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Apr 17, 2018)

deanrd said:


> What a sweet girl.
> 
> Stormy Daniels plotting $130K donation to Planned Parenthood
> 
> ...


*This is a joke, a porn start who has 130k from 12 years ago just is not very credible or believable.  Wonder if she claimed it on her Income Tax as a gift or business income.  IRS needs to check this. *


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Apr 17, 2018)

Thank You Stormy, that will pay for aborting about 100 Democrats!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 17, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > What a sweet girl.
> ...




Idiot. 

Donny Two Scoops married a porn actress. Lesbian porn at that. 

And DAY-UM Melania has earn every single cent she has weezled out of the fat cheeto.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 17, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Idiot.
> 
> Donny Two Scoops married a porn actress. Lesbian porn at that.
> 
> And DAY-UM Melania has earn every single cent she has weezled out of the fat cheeto.



Poor thing


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 17, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > What a sweet girl.
> ...




Please, not the vacuum lie again. 

And if you're going to look down your nose at sex workers, start with the so-called first "lady".


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 18, 2018)

The only way that happens is if a deep pockets Liberal compensates her under the table. This is the classic manufactured drama brought to us by the ever devious Left.


----------



## deanrd (Apr 18, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > What a sweet girl.
> ...


12 years ago?
You mean two years ago.


----------



## deanrd (Apr 18, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> The only way that happens is if a deep pockets Liberal compensates her under the table. This is the classic manufactured drama brought to us by the ever devious Left.


The left?
This was uncovered by other Republicans.

Try again.


----------



## deanrd (Apr 18, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > What a sweet girl.
> ...


She looks just like my daughter.


----------



## Care4all (Apr 18, 2018)

was that some kind of covert message?

did she, or another girl she knew get an abortion, paid for by the 'fixer'?

who needs to watch soap operas anymore?  

we got one of the best head turning soap operas going on in our own presidential circle of 'friends'!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 18, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


There is a difference between forgiveness of sins and celebrating someone for their sins.
We forgive people for what they do wrong, but you Democrats seem to celebrate them because they got away with it and keep doing it.
A perfect example is your support of Bill Clinton and his constant womanizing while you bitch about Trump's alleged affairs over 15 years ago. 
Apparently it doesn't matter all that much to you folks about what crime or bad deed someone committed. What matters to you is which political party they belong to. So you claim Trump is a whore because some prostitute took a bribe to lie about him. Yet Bill Clinton is cool even after a woman who has no reason to lie claims he raped her. We all know what kind of person Clinton is because these accusations were a constant before he came to Washington. You simply choose to ignore it.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 18, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> There is a difference between forgiveness of sins and celebrating someone for their sins.
> We forgive people for what they do wrong, but you Democrats seem to celebrate them because they got away with it and keep doing it.
> A perfect example is your support of Bill Clinton and his constant womanizing while you bitch about Trump's alleged affairs over 15 years ago.
> Apparently it doesn't matter all that much to you folks about what crime or bad deed someone committed. What matters to you is which political party they belong to. So you claim Trump is a whore because some prostitute took a bribe to lie about him. Yet Bill Clinton is cool even after a woman who has no reason to lie claims he raped her. We all know what kind of person Clinton is because these accusations were a constant before he came to Washington. You simply choose to ignore it.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 18, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I never made any pronouncements about Bill Clinton, who has not been POTUS for how many years now? How do you know that I supported "Bill Clinton and his constant womanizing." I did support his policies, however, over those of his opposition. Do remember that enacting any president's policies into law affects all of us Americans.

You have the cart and the horse mixed up. I was an independent and never made any contributions to a political party until the election of that supreme asshole trash Reagan. The actions of the Republican Party drove me to vote for the Democratic Party's candidates and to contribute to this party. I vote for Democrats now because of the policies that they support as opposed to the garbage being hawked by the Republican Party. I voted for Northam in the Virginia governor's race because I didn't want my state to be governed by the over-the-top, openly bigoted policies pushed by Gillespie. Republicans are entirely responsible for the policies that they seek to enact into civil law and for what goes into their party's platform. Similarly, trump's policies are designed to hurt and create problems for the American people and the environment we live in, and strip us of our rights, demographic group by demographic group.

What is "sin" only matters to people of the particular faith that is complaining about it. You forget that it is the obligation of government to remain neutral in religion-related disputes, regardless of whether they are inter-religion disputes, or a particular sect's asymmetrical dispute with another, non-religion-related demographic group, like the attacks by some Christian groups on the civil rights of LGBTs. What you do in your religion is your own affair, but I will not allow a theocracy, which would have to be run according to one sect or another, to take hold or support it in any way.

That trump is, and has been a whore is a conclusion based on what has come out of his own mouth. Avoiding STDs was his personal Vietnam. He grabs "pussy." He kisses people without asking. He hires prostitutes to have sex with while his wife is at home with their infant. He does not stay home to help her and their son. He rates women on a scale of one-to-ten. He invades dressing rooms. He supports men who troll teenage girls.  Apparently this behavior is acceptable under your "biblical" moral code, but not mine under my moral code.

Remember that it has been you "Christian" Republican boys who have been shouting "morality!" all over the nation, yet you support this crud and the morality of such good "Christian" boys has long come under suspicion according to the "moral" standards that they themselves spouted. Ask yourself why vitter remained "respectable" after his name appeared in the DC Madam's little black book and his wife now has been nominated for a federal judgeship, when she did not divorce him, repudiate him, and throw his clothes out on the lawn. Ask yourself why you "good Christian men" never taught women and girls that God and Jesus offer the "get-out-of-jail-free "card used by vitter and the like so that they, too, could have sex with anything that moves and then just (voila!) repent, cry, etc., and then would be good to go, rather than drown them in "purity" nonsense.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 18, 2018)

Good donation, Stormy.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I just chalk it up to them being brainwashed and angry people.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2018)

Posing nude for a magazine isn't the same as prostitution or pornography.  Those are two very different things.  Lol.  The nude female form is art, woman haters.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 18, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Two years ago?
Bullshit!!
Was 2006 two years ago??


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 18, 2018)

deanrd said:


> What a sweet girl.
> 
> Stormy Daniels plotting $130K donation to Planned Parenthood
> 
> ...



I've been saying for years that Bakers, being asked to bake gay wedding cakes for gay weddings should take the job and tell the gay couple that they were donating their payment to anti-gay groups.

So I got no problem with this either


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 18, 2018)

deanrd said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



Your daughter could use some work done.........

just sayin.........


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 18, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Posing nude for a magazine isn't the same as prostitution or pornography.  Those are two very different things.  Lol.  The nude female form is art, woman haters.



Well most are gay dudes, so there's that............


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 18, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Idiot.
> ...



You'd prefer paying her?


----------



## DrLove (Apr 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



LoL - I think she'll be fine financially so probably not.

SET her free - she is clearly not happy with the orange pig.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 18, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > What a sweet girl.
> ...



Wow. At least Stormy is doing something to prevent unwanted pregnancies and lessen the need for abortion services. She's not announcing to anyone that they are hated. Your suggestion to the bakers is simply to remind customers that some people hate them. Big difference. What a wonderful world we all live in.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Apr 18, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> *This is a joke, a porn start who has 130k from 12 years ago just is not very credible or believable.  Wonder if she claimed it on her Income Tax as a gift or business income.  IRS needs to check this. *





deanrd said:


> 12 years ago?
> You mean two years ago.





mudwhistle said:


> Two years ago?
> Bullshit!!
> Was 2006 two years ago??




Psst...

Dan Stubbs says the $130,000 was from 12 years ago.  That is false.

The $130,000 was paid as hush money just 11 days before the election in 2016 to keep the information away from the American voter.  Affair in 2006?  Yes.  Hush money paid in 2006?  No.  It was paid right before the election.



>>>>


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 18, 2018)

WorldWatcher said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> > *This is a joke, a porn start who has 130k from 12 years ago just is not very credible or believable.  Wonder if she claimed it on her Income Tax as a gift or business income.  IRS needs to check this. *
> ...


So what!!!
It was over something that might have happened over a decade before Trump ran for office. 

But Bill Clinton was screwing with Monica while he was President,..... IN THE WHITEHOUSE. 
Now tell me honestly..... 
Who brought more shame to the office???


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 18, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



Now that you got your rant out of the way

Did you have a point?


----------



## WorldWatcher (Apr 18, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> So what!!!
> It was over something that might have happened over a decade before Trump ran for office.
> 
> But Bill Clinton was screwing with Monica while he was President,..... IN THE WHITEHOUSE.
> ...




I never voted for Clinton so you are barking up the wrong tree.

Just because the DEMs elect a womanizer doesn't mean we need to elect a loud mouth pussy grabber that pays off porn stars with hush money to keep the information from the American voter just days before the election.

Neither is better than the other - they both suck from a morals department.

But I understand when you can't defend the actions of President Dennison use the liberal tactic of deflection to (a) Clinton or (b) Clinton.



>>>>


----------



## kwc57 (Apr 18, 2018)

deanrd said:


> What a sweet girl.
> 
> Stormy Daniels plotting $130K donation to Planned Parenthood
> 
> ...



Yea for the liberals!  More dead black babies!


----------



## deanrd (Apr 18, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


I'm sorry.  I missed the part where you forgave Bill Clinton.


----------



## deanrd (Apr 18, 2018)

kwc57 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > What a sweet girl.
> ...


In Appalachia?  

Study: Infant mortality up, life expectancy down in Appalachia

Hilarious.  Racists pretending they only care about black babies when they don't care about any babies at all.


----------



## deanrd (Apr 18, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > What a sweet girl.
> ...


Millions?  Why not billions or trillions or a brazillion?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 19, 2018)

Nobody cares about this gross porno star.  Nobody except you leftists.  Nobody cares who Donald Trump slept with in 2006 except for you hypocritical freaks.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 19, 2018)

Oh, and perhaps Melania.  I couldn't care less.  He isn't my husband and I don't know him personally.


----------



## deanrd (Apr 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Nobody cares about this gross porno star.  Nobody except you leftists.  Nobody cares who Donald Trump slept with in 2006 except for you hypocritical freaks.


And yet you cared so, so much about Monica.

Odd that.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > What a sweet girl.
> ...


Yes...I'm quite sure that's what you are wondering.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Posing nude for a magazine isn't the same as prostitution or pornography.  Those are two very different things.  Lol.  The nude female form is art, woman haters.


Ah yes....and now we see the RW fine tuning their distinctions between sex workers.   Go with what you know, RWrs.   Go with what you know.


----------



## kwc57 (Apr 19, 2018)

deanrd said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



In America cumdrip.  Racist?  No, I left the Democratic party after 30+ years in 2008 because of their racist policies.  Cheers!


----------



## deanrd (Apr 21, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


How many times do Republicans have to forgive Trump for his sins before it turns into celebrating his sins?


----------



## keepitreal (Apr 21, 2018)

deanrd said:


> What a sweet girl.
> 
> Stormy Daniels plotting $130K donation to Planned Parenthood
> 
> ...


Yeah, a good role model for licking pussy, sucking cock
and getting fucked, by hundreds of men & women, for money!

She should have given half to #metoo

You make me sick!


----------



## keepitreal (Apr 21, 2018)

Luddly Neddite said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...





Luddly Neddite said:


> Please, not the vacuum lie again.


And....the Holocaust never happened
Dick head


Luddly Neddite said:


> And if you're going to look down your nose at sex workers, start with the so-called first "lady".


List 5 porn movies Melania has starred in
List the last year she was filmed or photographed in the nude

Thats the best you can do....
use a meme, with a photoshopped British GQ cover, from 2000

Hmmm, lets see, SD had her daughter in 2011, so shes 7
Here's her mommy today....with over 250 movies to her credit...
mind you, that doesn't include the porns she has directed

And, where is mommy?...on a stripping tour
Aka, "Make America Horny Again" 
she kicked off, ummm, 3 months ago?

Gee, how pathetic and convenient

Fuck off!


----------



## keepitreal (Apr 21, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


I'm asking nicely...
*FIND THE OFF BUTTON*...please


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 21, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Posing nude for a magazine isn't the same as prostitution or pornography.  Those are two very different things.  Lol.  The nude female form is art, woman haters.


Family Values are in the House also "women you have to treat them lake shit per Donald Trump your Lord and Savior
* Ex-Stormy Daniels Lawyer Cooperating *
April 20, 2018
“Keith Davidson, the former attorney for two women who were paid to keep quiet about their alleged affairs with Donald Trump, has been contacted by federal authorities investigating Trump attorney Michael Cohen and is cooperating with them,” the Washington Post reports.

“Shortly before the 2016 election, Davidson negotiated a confidentiality agreement with Cohen under which porn star Stormy Daniels was paid $130,000.”

“Davidson also represented Karen McDougal, a Playboy centerfold, in the $150,000 agreement she struck in August 2016 with the National Enquirer’s parent company, American Media Inc., for the rights to her story.”




shauna *✔* @goldengateblond
Trump’s lawyer is being flipped on by the lawyer for Trump’s mistresses. Party of family values IN THA HOUUUUSSE. https://twitter.com/renato_mariotti/status/987510070035525632 …

 10:15 PM - Apr 20, 2018


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 21, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 21, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 21, 2018)

Dems happy that Stormy supports the organization started by a racist dedicated to wiping out blacks.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 21, 2018)

*Trump brand "spanking new" Attorney...any questions ?*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 21, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dems happy that Stormy supports the organization started by a racist dedicated to wiping out blacks.


: Indiana abortion law signed by Pence when he was Governor ruled unconstitutional by appeals court, upholding lower court ruling.

https://www.indystar.com/st...


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 21, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Why would I? I just pointed out that the hypocritical morons shove an idiotic brand of "morality" in our faces, while not living it themselves, and distinguishing them from respectable folks in the Christian faith. Considering the language you use to refer to sexual activities, do you write porn for a living while wearing a "purity" ring?


----------



## MaryAnne11 (Apr 21, 2018)

Care4all said:


> was that some kind of covert message?
> 
> did she, or another girl she knew get an abortion, paid for by the 'fixer'?
> 
> ...




Funny thing. Some one was discussing Soaps the other day. I asked them how could they tell the difference between the real and Soaps today.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 21, 2018)

No one, absolutely NO ONE, hates like the left.


----------



## sparky (Apr 21, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Apparently it doesn't matter all that much to you folks about what crime or bad deed someone committed. What matters to you is which political party they belong to. So you claim Trump is a whore because some prostitute took a bribe to lie about him. Yet Bill Clinton is cool even after a woman who has no reason to lie claims he raped her. We all know what kind of person Clinton is because these accusations were a constant before he came to Washington. You simply choose to ignore it.



Our commander in chief's sexual escapes offer a _grand _diversion , be them slipped into the public eye accidentally or (_tin hat on_) purposely

The Clinton's legislative time bomb was conceived ,causing the '08 crash, while the media was all over a blue dress

Oh, it was ALL press worthy, and it was ALL published , it wasn't the press that dropped the ball , it was the *blood supply* of the American people instantly going _south_ to erogenous regions that quelled any serious query

 But the damage is done , and you guessed it, American women are more PO'd now than ever, more are going to be seeking congressional seats this fall than ever before.  

It's going to be interesting.....

~S~


----------



## deanrd (Apr 21, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > What a sweet girl.
> ...


Democrats?  But it's YOUR president she had.  Not ours.


----------



## keepitreal (Apr 22, 2018)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Well...I see those penis enlargement pills are working...
you're twice the dick you were yesterday!

If you were any more of a dick, 
gay guys would be trying to suck your forehead.

Do tell, what is the point you are trying to make,
with a front page cover story from 2016,
about a nude photoshoot, 20 years prior?

One began modeling when she was 5, doing commercials at 16 
and was working for an agency in Milan, Italy, at 18

one began a stripping career when she was 17,
taking her clothes off, riding poles and grinding groin

At the age of 23, one was working for 
modeling agencies in Milan and Paris...
and one started working for Wicked Pictures,
licking pussy and ass, when she was 23

In 2001, for British GQ, one posed in the nude,
in a published photoshoot....for the last time
as I type, one is currently on her stripping tour,
under a new contract with a new studio
making more money to lick, suck and fuck...still at it

In 2006, one became a mother and he has been her priority.
In the face of a hostile, chaotic atmosphere,
and being shunned, like no FLOTUS, ever has before...

living a materially, good life but, in a loveless marriage

and dealing with all the SD BS drama, simply because,
an opportunistic, whore, couldn't keep her mouth shut either...
already well aware, her husband cant keep his dick in his pants

this woman has carried herself, quietly,
with dignity, class and grace, every step of the way

In 2011, one gave birth...it was a girl
but, currently, mom is on her 'Make America Horny Again' tour.

And, inbetween shows, she comes off as the
lying, opportunistic, fucking whore she is,
with every word that comes out of her piehole

Did she take her daughter along...dont know...
maybe porn star dad is caring for her.

Lots of movies starring mom and dad,
I'm sure she'll enjoy at some point in her life,
before she begins starring in her own movies.

ironic, isn't it... Make America Horny Again
Make America Great Again...Donald Trump
and a non existent scandal, to generate traffic, sales and exposure

her tour stops are sold out, her movie sales are up

she left Wicked Pitures, where she has spent her entire career
renegotiated a new contract and works for Digital Playground

she has raised her appearance fees, offers are off the chain....
interviews, books, appearances on talk shows and SNL

traffic has increased significantly, for now,
on her website and social media sites,
and 'stormy daniels' searches have risen 514%

Yep, you can compare the two but, they don't equate...
except in the vast wasteland between your ears!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 22, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...


----------



## edward37 (Apr 22, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...


YES all you say is true BUT THEN she married the orange anus and ruined her reputation


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 22, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



Hilarious! There's nothing like a little Sunday morning sancti-porn. I sure hope your joke about penis-enlargement was not directed at me, though. I'm a straight woman, so the pictures are pretty boring.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 22, 2018)

deanrd said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


First of all, her story doesn't hold water. Nobody has a 1 year affair and only has one unwanted sexual episode. You don't call it an affair if you only had one booty-call.

Secondly, she said that she didn't want to have sex with Trump but she did anyway. Probably because she's not attracted to him. So explain how that is an affair. At best she was looking to marry a billionaire, which makes her a money-grubbing whore.

Thirdly, she has said on many occasions that she never hooked up with Trump. She was offered $750k before the election to tell the press about this affair and refused. I guess they came up with the figure that was high enough for it to be worth her while. I figure she's made millions off of this deal and the same people that produced the Steel Dossier bribed Stormy Daniels to relate a fictionalized wet-dream of a story for the media to harp on for months. And the funny thing is the Mueller investigation, which was going absolutely nowhere, used it as a predicate to break down doors in another search for that elusive crime.

Total unadulterated HORSE SHIT.


----------



## kwc57 (Apr 23, 2018)

deanrd said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



The same number as Hill and Bill combined.


----------



## kwc57 (Apr 23, 2018)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Dems happy that Stormy supports the organization started by a racist dedicated to wiping out blacks.
> ...



Yeah......and appeals courts and the supreme court once found challenges to slavery as unconstitutional too.  Courts aren't infallible in their views of the constitution.  Just ask your gun grabbers.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 23, 2018)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Dems happy that Stormy supports the organization started by a racist dedicated to wiping out blacks.
> ...



So did the court rule that Margaret Sanger did not influence Mengele and the Nazis?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 23, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


*No common sense and the facts says you are full of "Trump" *
*






*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 23, 2018)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



D'oh!

3. "We don’t want the word to go out that we want to exterminate the Negro population..."
-- Letter to Dr. Clarence J. Gamble, December 10, 1939, p. 2
https://libex.smith.edu/omeka/...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 23, 2018)

"Apply a stern and rigid policy of sterilization and segregation to that grade of population whose progeny is tainted, or whose inheritance is such that objectionable traits may be transmitted to offspring." -- Sanger, Margaret. “My Way to Peace,” Jan. 17, 1932. Margaret Sanger Papers, Library of Congress 130:198. https://www.nyu.edu/projects/s...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 23, 2018)

deanrd said:


> What a sweet girl.
> 
> Stormy Daniels plotting $130K donation to Planned Parenthood
> 
> ...


I know Stormy used to be really depressed, and trashy to the point of letting a greasy, racist, orange billionaire hire her for sex; but she’s really starting to grow on me


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 23, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > What a sweet girl.
> ...



Kind of like a wart


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 23, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


I don’t know about that.  I bet Trump does.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 23, 2018)

At 


TheOldSchool said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > What a sweet girl.
> ...


At least she has always been honest about who and what she is, something that the orange whore in the Oval Office has not done and his hysterical "morality" supporters refuse to acknowledge. I have to respect that. One side is honest, warts and all. One side is not.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 23, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> "Apply a stern and rigid policy of sterilization and segregation to that grade of population whose progeny is tainted, or whose inheritance is such that objectionable traits may be transmitted to offspring." -- Sanger, Margaret. “My Way to Peace,” Jan. 17, 1932. Margaret Sanger Papers, Library of Congress 130:198. https://www.nyu.edu/projects/s...



But you continue to ignore the fact that Sanger founded an organization that has been instrumental in protecting women, men, and children of all colors and backgrounds from the results of unwanted pregnancies, as well as from STDs and cancer, in the many years since the 1930s. Lots of young men and women made it to graduation at my Catholic college due to the efforts of Planned Parenthood. What's your beef?


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 1, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > What a sweet girl.
> ...


*Well she said she was going to donate the money, but it seems she has not done so yet, wonder what the hold up is.   *


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

She's a drugged out porn whore.  You can't take her "word" for anything!  WTF?  Lol!


----------



## dblack (May 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> She's a drugged out porn whore.  You can't take her "word" for anything!  WTF?  Lol!



Well, it's her word against Trump's. So the bar's pretty low.


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

dblack said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > She's a drugged out porn whore.  You can't take her "word" for anything!  WTF?  Lol!
> ...



What?  How is it her word against Trump's?  She said she would donate XXX amount of dollars to Planned Parenthood but has apparently failed to do so to this point.  She will say or do anything for money and attention (I think THAT much is obvious - )


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

Planned Parenthood though?  Really?  With all of the help that money could provide to a great charity (such as St. Jude's or the SPCA), this slut wants to donate to Planned Parenthood.  No surprises there, I guess.


----------



## dblack (May 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Heh... oh, gawd. I don't know. I'm not actually taking it seriously. Trump's parade of insane camp followers is just a distraction.


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

dblack said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



A distraction from what?


----------



## dblack (May 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



From all the real damage he's doing. But let's just keep it cordial and discuss his pecadillos instead. Did you get a load of his doctor?


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

dblack said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



What damage?


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2018)

Sweet woman

Great American


----------



## dblack (May 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Brain, mostly.


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

dblack said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



His personal life, his affairs and his doctors mean nothing to mean.  I am very happy to know that he won't be appointing any LEFTIST SCOTUS.


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

dblack said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Come on, you must be able to do better than this?  I am asking you pointedly, what damage?  Do you know or is this just a dem talking point?


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Sweet woman
> 
> Great American



You have terrible taste and judgment, but we already knew this considering you are a leftist.


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

Leftists aren't known for their judge of character, having good taste or class.


----------



## dblack (May 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I know you're a Trump supporter. That's the brain damage I was talking about. Listen, I simply can't take you seriously if you support that buffoon. Sorry.


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

dblack said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



I asked you what damage.  Now what damage?  No need to discuss anything else except the question which should be simple for you to answer if you are going to make these kinds of accusations.


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

dblack said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Nobody asked you to take me serious or any other way for that matter.  I asked you a simple question and I expect a reply that addressed the question.    If you feel the need to resort to insults because you can't answer, then it is pretty clear that you have no answers.


----------



## sealybobo (May 3, 2018)

deanrd said:


> What a sweet girl.
> 
> Stormy Daniels plotting $130K donation to Planned Parenthood
> 
> ...


So trump admits paying the hush money but is still denying the affair. What a pathological liar


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 3, 2018)

How many body parts would they have to sell for $130,000?


----------



## dblack (May 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'm in my fifties, and Trump is the first president in my memory that I find utterly, personally detestable. As much as I might have opposed Obama, or Bush, or Clinton - I'd have been happy to go to dinner with them. If nothing else, just for the opportunity to give them a piece of my mind. If I received an invitation to dine with Trump, I'd decline. He's the kind of person I've avoided all my life. I wouldn't trust him to walk my dog. I sure as hell don't want him sitting in the White House.


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

dblack said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



WEll thankfully, we don't elect presidents based on whether or not you would like to have a beer with them.  ROFL!


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

dblack said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



This doesn't describe any "damage" that he is doing to the White House.  It describes "damage" that he is doing to your feelings for some ODD reason though.


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

You don't have to LIKE someone for that someone to do a good job.  Period.  End of story.  Your personal feelings are absolutely irrelevant.


----------



## dblack (May 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> You don't have to LIKE someone for that someone to do a good job.  Period.  End of story.  Your personal feelings are absolutely irrelevant.



I was explaining why I can't take YOU seriously. Why I won't bother to "debate" you over the qualities of a miscreant. You elected an ass-clown for our president.


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

dblack said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have to LIKE someone for that someone to do a good job.  Period.  End of story.  Your personal feelings are absolutely irrelevant.
> ...



So, you voted for Hillary?  And you think she is NOT an ass?  Good grief.  Your priorities are screwed.


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

dblack said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have to LIKE someone for that someone to do a good job.  Period.  End of story.  Your personal feelings are absolutely irrelevant.
> ...



What presidential platform of Trump's did you disagree with and why?


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

dblack said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have to LIKE someone for that someone to do a good job.  Period.  End of story.  Your personal feelings are absolutely irrelevant.
> ...



IOW, you got yourself all caught up in the "scandals" and paid no attention to anything else?  Ha ha!


----------



## dblack (May 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Just the opposite actually. Listen, the reason I can't take you seriously, is sort of like the reason you don't see scientists "debating" with flat-earthers. There's a disconnect there, such a wide difference in world-view, and sanity, that trying to discuss things rationally is impossible.


----------



## dblack (May 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No, I didn't vote for Hillary.


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

dblack said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Well apparently it is you who can't have a rational discussion.  I figured as much though.


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

dblack said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



So who did you vote for or did you not vote at all?  If you didn't vote, then you have no right to bitch about the outcome.  Should have voted for Hillary because THOSE were the choices.  Hillary or Trump.


----------



## dblack (May 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



LOL... yes, yes,, go on...


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

dblack said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



So, why not tell us what policies of President Trump you disagree with.  Let's start simple for you.


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Nobody cares about this gross porno star.  Nobody except you leftists.  Nobody cares who Donald Trump slept with in 2006 except for you hypocritical freaks.



If nobody cares

Why pay $130k in hush money


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

So, I think I have proven that this guy is full of BS and that he has been mired in the dirty politics and that is what he has been paying attention to instead of the plain facts.    More winning for me.


----------



## sparky (May 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I asked you what damage. Now what damage? No need to discuss anything else except the question which should be simple for you to answer if you are going to make these kinds of accusations.



Apparently you can't see a man who's _complete _lack of respect for his wedding vows might also follow suit with his_ oath_ in office.

Sad ,and rather _telling_ ....

Further, wishing to demonize anyone pointing it out to you as some _morally repugnant lefists liberal yada yada  _places you on one of dantes lower levels of moral turpitude

Which is the grease of the Trump machine, along with ignorance as it's fuel

~S~


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody cares about this gross porno star.  Nobody except you leftists.  Nobody cares who Donald Trump slept with in 2006 except for you hypocritical freaks.
> ...



Well, Melania probably cares and Donald Trump probably cares, and maybe their kids.  Outside of their family circle, I don't see why anyone else would care though.  Let's be honest, politicians are not the arbiters of what is good and moral.  That is not what we have them around for!


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

sparky said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I asked you what damage. Now what damage? No need to discuss anything else except the question which should be simple for you to answer if you are going to make these kinds of accusations.
> ...



I don't think it is relevant at all.  There are MANY men who cheat on their wives.  That has nothing to do with how they perform their job duties.  

You must really distrust and despise Bill Clinton though, having said that.


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

I don't vote for candidates based on their personal sex lives.  It has nothing to do with me, and I REALLY couldn't care any less about it.


----------



## ChrisL (May 3, 2018)

Now, if he did something like threaten to take away one of my rights, or leave some people stranded in a foreign country to be attacked by an impending terror attack that they knew was coming, then I would care about those types of things.  Those are the things that concern me about my politicians.


----------



## MrShangles (May 3, 2018)

deanrd said:


> What a sweet girl.
> 
> Stormy Daniels plotting $130K donation to Planned Parenthood
> 
> ...



Her and Trump had sex , but she did it but didn’t want to, so why did she do it? Isn’t that just having sex with anyone? She’s what you call a role model?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShangles (May 3, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



Baron Trump was born 2 years ago?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deanrd (May 3, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...


This one is more recent:






Classy!


----------



## deanrd (May 3, 2018)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Trump brand "spanking new" Attorney...any questions ?*


That's just so hilarious!






You gotta admit, the b!tch has some nice legs.

Is she "tucked"?  Fully?


----------



## deanrd (May 3, 2018)

At some point, it's more than just a fetish.  It's a lifestyle.


----------



## sparky (May 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Let's be honest, politicians are not the arbiters of what is good and moral. That is not what we have them around for!



and so you'll have no problem placing your trust in what is obviously an immoral and perverted human being to lead the free world

amazing!

~S~


----------



## sparky (May 3, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I don't think it is relevant at all. There are MANY men who cheat on their wives. That has nothing to do with how they perform their job duties.



Really?

And _only _men Chris?

So i take it you'll inform hubby seeking some _'strange_' is entirely appropriate ,as long as he keeps a roof overhead

~S~


----------



## keepitreal (May 3, 2018)

deanrd said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...





deanrd said:


> Classy!


Gee, great 'cumback'!
Did you scrape it from the back of your throat?


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 4, 2018)

deanrd said:


> What a sweet girl.
> 
> Stormy Daniels plotting $130K donation to Planned Parenthood
> 
> ...


can't beat them once their out of the womb ya may as well kill them while their still in it eh...it makes you all sweethearts I guess...on a more serious note than this thread and that link, stormy daniels should be a role model for everyone on the left who insists that government funding is necessary, you all should take a page from her book and start donating your money every month to PP, I will defend your right to do so vigorously, now be a sweety and do more than pretend you support planned parenthood, send that check right now


----------



## keepitreal (May 4, 2018)

sparky said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Let's be honest, politicians are not the arbiters of what is good and moral. That is not what we have them around for!
> ...





sparky said:


> and so you'll have no problem placing your trust in what is obviously an immoral and perverted human being to lead the free world


You're a fucking joke!

What is immoral and perverted to you?
Same sex marriage
homosexuality
pornography
millions of babies born out of wedlock
millions of babies killed legally
adolescents being fed hormone blockers
transgenders...blah blah blah

Morals and decency, values and ethics,...

According to who?
Those words have been redefined
to allow perversion, openly!

You use those words to measure the moral standards of Trump
and, call those who have those standards, homophobic, haters,
racists, fanatics,...just plain, out of touch

Do you honestly believe, let alone, think,
we are, where we are today, facing the issues we are,
because of good ethics, values, morals and standards?

Hasn't Trump always had a reputation as a player?
What you see, is what you get

We are all sinners and all fall short...
we elect imperfect sinners to every office

I care about real issues, not who he fucks!


----------



## Lysistrata (May 4, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



But the evangelical protestant trash are the same ones who yell and scream about everyone else having sex and with whom. And they are homophobic, haters, misogynists, racists, fanatics, and out of touch, which is why they get called these names. They deserve what they get.

You have quite a filthy mouth for a "holy morals" princess.


----------



## 007 (May 4, 2018)

deanrd said:


> What a sweet girl.
> 
> Stormy Daniels plotting $130K donation to Planned Parenthood
> 
> ...


Well aren't you special... showing such loving support for a PORN STAR.

One more example that all you democrats love anything that swims in the toilet.


----------



## keepitreal (May 4, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...





Lysistrata said:


> You have quite a filthy mouth for a "holy morals" princess



For every kind of beasts, and of birds, and of serpents, 
and of things in the sea, is tamed, and hath been tamed of mankind: 
But the tongue can no man tame; _it is_ an unruly evil, 
full of deadly poison. Therewith bless we God, even the Father; 
and therewith curse we men, which are made after the similitude 
of God. *Out of the same mouth proceedeth blessing and cursing. 
My brethren, these things ought not so to be.* 

James 3:7-10

Bitch please!
I know I have a filthy mouth!

I am not the princess of 'Holy morals'...far from it!


Lysistrata said:


> But the evangelical protestant trash are the same ones who yell and scream about everyone else having sex and with whom.


Oxygen thief...
Were you born an idiot or have you had to work at it?

This has nothing to do with Evangelical Protestants
It has to do with people who hate God and his Word


Lysistrata said:


> And they are homophobic, haters, misogynists, racists, fanatics, and out of touch, which is why they get called these names. They deserve what they get


Deja Poo: The feeling that you've heard this crap before.


----------



## keepitreal (May 4, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody cares about this gross porno star.  Nobody except you leftists.  Nobody cares who Donald Trump slept with in 2006 except for you hypocritical freaks.
> ...





rightwinger said:


> If nobody cares
> 
> Why pay $130k in hush money


ROFLMAO
To avoid the shit we're dealing with now!


----------



## sparky (May 4, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> Do you honestly believe, let alone, think,
> we are, where we are today, facing the issues we are,
> because of good ethics, values, morals and standards?



Yes i do

Civilization is _loosing_ it's civility

The human race is_ circling the drain_ due loss of moral compass ,ethics, values 

Sorry if that's too _conservative _for you , but i've been on this rock long enough to realize the difference and the effects on society


~S~


----------



## sparky (May 4, 2018)

*We don't stroke no strumpets in Muskogee
We don't take no trips for russian pee
We don't dodge the draft cuz of flat feet
We like livin' right and bein' free





We don't make no party out collusive
Lyin’ to the press and tweetin’ poo
We don't let our hair glow orange and faggy
Like the hippies out in San Francisco do





And I'm proud to be an Okie from Muskogee
A place where even squares can out 'em all
We still wave indictments down the courthouse
And Mueller is our biggest thrill of all
*
_w/apologies to Mr Haggard_

~S~


----------



## keepitreal (May 4, 2018)

sparky said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Do you honestly believe, let alone, think,
> ...





sparky said:


> Yes i do
> 
> Civilization is _loosing_ it's civility
> 
> ...


Yes you do?!

Obviously, you didn't comprehend my question

Circling the drain? That has already come and gone

It will only continue to get worse....
alot of people are in for a rude awakening!


----------



## sparky (May 4, 2018)

Yes ,well ,one shouldn't get one's hopes up too high seeking salvation on this _soul suckin'_ device 





~S~


----------



## Pilot1 (May 4, 2018)

Stormy Daniels.  The appropriate face of the Democrat Party.


----------



## keepitreal (May 4, 2018)

sparky said:


> Yes ,well ,one shouldn't get one's hopes up too high seeking salvation on this _soul suckin'_ device
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soul sucking device?..huh

Try making sense when you post


----------



## Likkmee (May 4, 2018)

The Irish Ram said:


> Hooker with a heart...
> & a liver, some brain tissue, stem cells, spinal fluid, and various other contributions from the dead and dismembered...


Assembled by Satan in the USA !   with some parts from Dupont and a touch of 3M


----------



## Lysistrata (May 4, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...




Yup. Everybody "hates God." You bangers are all alike. Did it ever occur to you that the Creator might not be an arrogant jackass with a vindictive nature?

P.S. The Creator did not write that. Jimmy did.


----------



## keepitreal (May 4, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...





Lysistrata said:


> Yup. Everybody "hates God." You bangers are all alike. Did it ever occur to you that the Creator might not be an arrogant jackass with a vindictive nature?


I didn't state that everybody hates God

I'm not a banger

You idiots are all alike... idiots!


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 26, 2018)

deanrd said:


> What a sweet girl.
> 
> Stormy Daniels plotting $130K donation to Planned Parenthood
> 
> ...


*Its been several months and they are still waiting for the checks.....Whats the matter slow mail.*


----------



## CounterView (May 28, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Posing nude for a magazine isn't the same as prostitution or pornography.  Those are two very different things.  Lol.  The nude female form is art, woman haters.



How so? Both are intended to sexually excite, so both are same. So lack of similar content from women means that women hate men, that they don't want to celebrate men's sexiness as art?


----------



## JoeMoma (May 28, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Posing nude for a magazine isn't the same as prostitution or pornography.  Those are two very different things.  Lol.  The nude female form is art, woman haters.


I’ve got a paint brush!


----------



## abrere (May 28, 2018)

that's an excellent use of the money. Hope that they get a million times that much. God forbid that we get any kids whose own mothers dont want them!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 28, 2018)

The more liberal and minority women get abortions the better off we all are.


----------



## ChrisL (May 29, 2018)

CounterView said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Posing nude for a magazine isn't the same as prostitution or pornography.  Those are two very different things.  Lol.  The nude female form is art, woman haters.
> ...



They are not the same at all.  

There are plenty of nudes of men that are considered art.  I have no idea what you are babbling about with the women hate men BS.


----------



## ChrisL (May 29, 2018)

CounterView said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Posing nude for a magazine isn't the same as prostitution or pornography.  Those are two very different things.  Lol.  The nude female form is art, woman haters.
> ...






CounterView said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Posing nude for a magazine isn't the same as prostitution or pornography.  Those are two very different things.  Lol.  The nude female form is art, woman haters.
> ...



I said they are "woman haters" because they are trashing a woman for posing in a magazine, which was her job as a model.


----------



## ChrisL (May 29, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You get em girlfriend!   Great job!


----------



## ChrisL (May 29, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



"Evangelical protestant trash."  You are obviously a religious bigot.  You are the judge and jury of what other people "deserve" for DARING to oppose your ideology, eh?  I don't think so, bud.


----------



## ChrisL (May 29, 2018)

Maybe his wife cares.  I don't know, but I know I don't care, and all the liberal whining and bitching isn't going to change that.


----------



## CounterView (May 29, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> They are not the same at all.
> 
> There are plenty of nudes of men that are considered art.  I have no idea what you are babbling about with the women hate men BS.



I'm yet to see one.

And they are the same, because both are intended to sexually excite.


----------



## ChrisL (May 29, 2018)

CounterView said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > They are not the same at all.
> ...



It is not the same thing at all.  Posing for nude pictures as a model is not the same thing as having sex for money.  There are a lot of differences between the two things.


----------



## ChrisL (May 29, 2018)

Nude models are nothing more than nude models.  Porn stars are glorified prostitutes who happen to perform their tricks on camera and probably make more than your average street walker is all.  Still, they are just hookers on film.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 29, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



Nope. Not a bigot. Just a person who can't stand people trying to use religion to abuse other people, run everyone else's lives, and take away the rights of others.


----------



## ChrisL (May 29, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Who is taking away whose rights?


----------



## ChrisL (May 29, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



I know that Hillary Clinton promised to infringe upon my second amendment rights.  You must hate her.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 29, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


The right-wing rats. The right to freedom of speech, the right to choose one's religious views, the right to choice on whether to terminate a pregnancy. The right to be a union member. The right to protest.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 29, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Which religion did we choose for you again? Remind me


----------



## ChrisL (May 30, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Whose rights have been violated?  Has the first amendment been threatened to be infringed upon in ANY way?  Please give some examples.  Nobody is telling anyone else which religious views to have.  Abortion is now illegal?  No, it is not.  You can't join a union anymore?  Nonsense.  

None of these rights have been taken away from anyone.


----------



## keepitreal (May 30, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...





Lysistrata said:


> Nope. Not a bigot. Just a person who can't stand people trying to use religion to abuse other people, run everyone else's lives, and take away the rights of others


Yep... you are

bigot:
a person who is intolerant toward those holding different opinions.

You deceive yourself, when it comes to labels.

Bigot, racist, biased, homophobic, prejudiced, sexist, 
...blah blah blah, intolerance is intolerance

How are Evangelical Protestants 
using religion to abuse people?

...To run everyone else's lives?

...Take away the rights of others?

Why have you singled out Evangelical Protestants?

What does religion have to do with anything?

What makes your intolerance, acceptable,
and mine, unacceptable and discriminatory?

You complain about an immoral 
and preverted man, leading the free world...

Yet, at the same time, you support 
what others consider, immoral and perverse,
and have the audacity, to dismiss your own intolerance?!

You have the audacity, to support and advance,
the very things that are immoral and perverse
because you are intolerant of decency.

What truly defines morals, values and decency,
suits you to measure Trump, but, becomes your weapon,
to attack decency and morals, as discrimination


Your fixated on a PORN STAR,
who was COMPENSATED FOR SEX,
....wow, there's a shocker!

and, PAID TO KEEP HER MOUTH SHUT,
...which, she didn't....wow, there's a shocker!

She's donating $130 grand to an abortion organization,
.....wow, another shocker!


Your arguing for a morally bankrupt, metoo whore,
while trashing Trump, for his morals

In your own Bigotry, you justify your intolerance
somehow believing, it excuses your discrimination
and, is excluded from negative labels

No matter what, you take yourself with you


----------



## Lysistrata (May 31, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You are trying to impose your lifestyle on other people. I'm not "tolerant" of ISIS and the Taliban, either, and they certainly hold "different opinions," which they, too, want to impose on other people. You can rant all you want, particularly about your insane obsession with sex, but interfering with other people's lives and decisions is definitely out of bounds.

If you aren't doing such a thing, than why are laws being passed to dictate what doctors must say to patients, to require patients to go to "counseling," to impose more stringent standards on facilities in which abortions are performed than on facilities in which more dangerous procedures are performed, and to allow merchants to break public-accommodations laws, for starters.

Why not point out the pig in the Oval Office when the same trash that goes around yapping at  everyone else about "morality" and "decency," that is when they have their pants up, supports him. And PP is definitely not an "abortion organization," as the overwhelming majority of its activities is aimed at preventing unwanted pregnancies and seeing to the health of women, sexual and otherwise.


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 1, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Why am I not surprised that your response, totally evades
what I last posted and, to which, you are responding?


Lysistrata said:


> You are trying to impose your lifestyle on other people. I'm not "tolerant" of ISIS and the Taliban, either, and they certainly hold "different opinions," which they, too, want to impose on other people. You can rant all you want, particularly about your insane obsession with sex, but interfering with other people's lives and decisions is definitely out of bounds.


First of all, you're the one obsessed with adultery...
the fucking sex, not me

Interfering with other people's lives and decisions...
THAT'S ALL YOU TRUMP HATERS
HAVE BEEN DOING
SINCE HE WAS ELECTED!

Impose and dictate lifestyles/choices....

THAT'S ALL YOU PEOPLE
HAVE BEEN DOING

Not only impose but, embrace

Others have to embrace what they find intolerable
because others can't tolerate, what others will not embrace?!

What does ANY of this have to do with,
you being a bigot and Trump fucking around?


Lysistrata said:


> If you aren't doing such a thing, than why are laws being passed to dictate what doctors must say to patients, to require patients to go to "counseling," to impose more stringent standards on facilities in which abortions are performed than on facilities in which more dangerous procedures are performed, and to allow merchants to break public-accommodations laws, for starters.


A man who wants to undergo surgery
to become a 'woman', should go to counseling....
Wtf...that surgical procedure shouldn't even exist!

A 3 year old shouldn't be taking hormone blockers
A doctor shouldn't be prescribing that shit
Social workers shouldn't be advocating this shit
Parents shouldn't be getting away with that shit

So, tell me...what fucking laws are you talking about?

What has anything you stated, and I'm responding to,
have to do with your bigotry and intolerance?


Lysistrata said:


> Why not point out the pig in the Oval Office when the same trash that goes around yapping at everyone else about "morality" and "decency," that is when they have their pants up, supports him. And PP is definitely not an "abortion organization," as the overwhelming majority of its activities is aimed at preventing unwanted pregnancies and seeing to the health of women, sexual and otherwise.


I'd rather point out, the same trash,
yapping about the pig in the Oval office,
and his lack of morals and decency,
and, the 'holy rollers' who support him....

are the same trash, that attack morals and decency...
they regard what is unnatural, as natural,
they claim abortion isn't legalized killing, its a woman's right
they dismiss mental illness, as competency and self awareness
they reward irresponsibility, instead of allowing consequences
they exercise their intolerance by manipulating the law
they use the term civil rights and deny their intolerance
they want others to accept, what they consider unacceptable
instead of accepting, themselves, others don't

As far as PP goes....
they advocate birth control and easy solutions
not morals, values and responsibilities

You have women, riding the metoo train,
that have made a living and millions,
portraying women as sex objects and selling sex,
through songs, movies, television, clothes and magazines.

Has PP denounced the exploitation of women,
by women, on behalf of young girls?

What the fuck has PP done to change the culture?
Nothing...they provide assistance to engage in a culture of...
promiscuous, gender confused, my body, my right, lifestyles,


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 1, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



Everything you have mentioned involves an obsession with what other people do and how they do it, and reveals your absurd hatred of women and your wish that they continue to be exploited. What you are writing about is an effort to undermine the freedoms of others; a true effort at social engineering. You people's persistent efforts to portray all human activity outside of a guy humping his wife at will as "promiscuous" are just disgusting and disrespectful. Many couples don't want children, or don't want one yet, or don't want another one yet. Most Americans don't just have a series of one-night stands. And Newsflash! Most Americans have premarital sex:

Trends in Premarital Sex in the United States, 1954–2003

PP has helped millions of people understand how their bodies work, to provide them with the tools to decide whether or not to have sex and with whom, according to their individual ethics, and to help couples start and maintain healthy, loving relationships. 

It has helped to destroy the totally immoral sexual double standard by giving men a pass on "traditional" sexual morality and a tacit approval to be promiscuous while holding women to a much higher standard, while religion has failed to address this blatant hypocrisy at all, thus proving that sexual "morality" never had anything to do with any supreme being. PP has helped to destroy exploitation and substitute it with independence. 

Yes, people do have a right to control their own bodies. If they don't, who else does? 

The "Me, Too" movement has exposed exploitation, not abetted it. It has exposed many instances of perverted people who trade on their positions of power and influence to extort sex from others, but apparently you want to protect these people and allow this cancer to continue in society.

If you don't want to have sex, don't have it. If you don't want to be in a same-sex relationship, don't get into one. If you want to have an S&M relationship with some man who can order you to have sex any time in any way he wants it, which historically has been a feature of "traditional marriage," go for it. Just stay out of other people's lives, refrain from violating their privacy, and stop trying to abuse the legislative process to impose your sick views on the entire population.


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 1, 2018)

Your a piece of work, to say the least....

The rest will have to wait until I get home from work!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



This thread is talking about a woman who sells herself to men for money on camera.  What in the hell are you talking about?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Except that Stormy Daniels was not "assaulted."  She is a prostitute and had sex with Trump willingly.  Obviously a whore who thought she found an easy billionaire to bag.  However, he married another woman, and now is POTUS.  Understandable that Stormy was a bit "insulted" that Trump gave her money, not for her sexcapades but because he was embarrassed and wanted her to not talk about, but she is a prostitute.  He was expecting too much.  It would be SHE who is exploiting HIM if you were to be sincere though.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Have you ever even placed a foot into one of these places or used their services?  I know a woman who had an abortion set up through Planned Parenthood.  She was a teenager at the time, and apparently they did not talk to her about really much of anything except for how much she could afford to pay.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2018)

A measure of if Planned Parenthood actually WORKS, is to look at the results in the cities where they are most prominent and being used most often.  Not listening to silly liberals singing their praises on the internet!  Silly liberals, only morons fall for your rhetoric without any proof.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 2, 2018)

deanrd said:


> What a sweet girl.
> 
> Stormy Daniels plotting $130K donation to Planned Parenthood
> 
> ...


Apparently you can't read. She's donated NOTHING to America's largest mass murderers of babies. Your celebration is premature.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 2, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> A measure of if Planned Parenthood actually WORKS, is to look at the results in the cities where they are most prominent and being used most often.  Not listening to silly liberals singing their praises on the internet!  Silly liberals, only morons fall for your rhetoric without any proof.


They actually are very successful in accomplishing the mission laid out by Margaret Sanger.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 2, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



Yes, I have. PP helped my entire dorm at a catholic college make it to graduation without either getting pregnant or getting someone else pregnant. And that was many years ago. Our Irish dorm mother had a cow when some of the girls posted information about PP, but also brought back dozens of condoms, some of which several of us filled with water and had a great water fight. It's a shame that your friend didn't go to PP earlier to learn how to avoid pregnancy. My boyfriend and I appreciated the information and the pills they gave us. We found clean conditions and a caring attitude among the staff. Services at PP are provided on a sliding scale depending on ability to pay, so of course they asked her about her finances.

How would you know how many unwanted pregnancies and abortions were prevented by PP's services in any given city?

If unwanted pregnancies, and thus abortions, are prevented, the spread of STDs is prevented or STDs treated, and people are checked for cancer, what's bugging you, anyway? People come to PP because they desire the services it offers. PP does not drag patients in off the streets.

An ounce of prevention IS worth a pound of cure, something you ninnies never seem to be able to grasp.


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 2, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Oye vay...I'm still looking for some crayons...
Would you like me to put some cartoons on,
and grab you a juice box, while you wait?


Lysistrata said:


> Everything you have mentioned involves an obsession with what other people do and how they do it,


ROFLMFAO... you really are a piece of work!

YOU brought up morals and the lack of
I just followed your lead...

Why is it ok for you to be an idiot,
but, not ok for me to point it out?

Your problem isn't with having morals or standards,
your problem is with, what _is_ considered immoral
...what is and is not, considered acceptable

_I'm obsessed with what people do and how_...
if that's the case, what makes you any different?



Lysistrata said:


> and reveals your absurd hatred of women and your wish that they continue to be exploited.


And you continue to reveal, 
how pathetically, clueless and naive you are....

Keep typing...you never know...
you might actually type something intelligent,
and surprise the shit out of us all!

I don't harbor, an absurd hatred for all women....
let alone, wish for anyone, to be exploited

I detest women like you, who arrogantly believe, 
they are strong women, who speak on behalf of the weak.

I detest women like you, 
who have reduced a woman's value to a dollar amount

I detest women like you,
who exclude, choosing to be responsible,
when advocating, a woman's right to choose

I detest women like you, who rally behind women,
who, not only, allowed themselves 
to be sexually harassed, but, played along...
just to get a role, or keep their job/position

I detest women like you, who have helped women 
that portray women as sex objects, become millionaires


Lysistrata said:


> What you are writing about is an effort to undermine the freedoms of others; a true effort at social engineering.


Take your head out of your ass and get some oxygen,
because you've got that ass backwards!

I'm jumping from ^ to here...
Your nonsense is too much!


Lysistrata said:


> It has helped to destroy the totally immoral sexual double standard by giving men a pass on "traditional" sexual morality and a tacit approval to be promiscuous while holding women to a much higher standard, while religion has failed to address this blatant hypocrisy at all, thus proving that sexual "morality" never had anything to do with any supreme being. PP has helped to destroy exploitation and substitute it with independence


 Is it your job to spread ignorance? Because you’re highly qualified.

We, as individuals, set our standards, you moron!

A guy who just wants to get laid,
isnt scooping out the girl who looks and acts respectfully...

he's got his sights on the girl, whose wearing a skirt,
that barely covers her ass and is stumbling around.

People can only do, what they're allowed to get away with.

If a woman respects herself,
she doesnt tolerate being disrespected.

Women exploit themselves,
then cry they are a victim.

She gets where she goes


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 2, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...





Lysistrata said:


> Yes, I have. PP helped my entire dorm at a catholic college make it to graduation without either getting pregnant or getting someone else pregnant. And that was many years ago.





Lysistrata said:


> Our Irish dorm mother had a cow when some of the girls posted information about PP, but also brought back dozens of condoms, some of which several of us filled with water and had a great water fight.





Lysistrata said:


> It's a shame that your friend didn't go to PP earlier to learn how to avoid pregnancy. My boyfriend and I appreciated the information and the pills they gave us. We found clean conditions and a caring attitude among the staff. Services at PP are provided on a sliding scale depending on ability to pay, so of course *they asked her about her finances*.


Didn't you mean, they asked *him* about *his* finances?

Yeah, the Irish dorm mother, at a Catholic college,
had a cow over PP material being posted in the Dorm....
yet, brought back dozens of condoms...ummm, what...
aftering returning from checking out PP?

Filling condoms with water, having a water balloon fight...

That's shit guys do, you fucking troll

Too many freaks and not enough sideshows!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm sorry, but if you are college aged person and need PP to tell you that sex causes pregnancy, then you probably have no business at all being in college.    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2018)

They aren't "teaching" women anything they don't already know about.  Lol.  The problem is not that people do not KNOW.  It is that they do not CARE and that they want instant gratification and they make terrible decisions all the while KNOWING the facts.  That is the real problem here.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2018)

If you are trying to claim that the reason why some women become pregnant with unwanted pregnancies is because some republican somewhere prevented her from using birth control, then you are one of the nuttier nuts.  Most people with unwanted pregnancies are in that situation because they are irresponsible people who want instant gratification.  Then, you have your men out there who don't like the "feeling" (or lack of) when using a condom.  There are all kinds of reasons why a person may not use protection when having sex.  My feeling is that republicans not allowing them access to birth control would rank PRETTY LOW on that list.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 4, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




This thread almost makes me want to hide.

Is part of the left wing really this angry???


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 4, 2018)

MeBelle said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



It is not the "left wing" (whatever THAT means) that is angry.  The aggression of this shit-dirty version of Christianity against a society that has functioned quite well in the past according to the social rule that everyone minds their own business and makes their own choices, yet these dirty pigs have tried to manipulate our formally stable society by take-overs of our social and democratic institutions. Whole state legislatures have reneged on each legislator's duty to serve _all  _in favor of pandering to specific religious cults. This has been going on for quite some time. For example, why has there been legislation in several states to limit the rights of LGBTs who have entered into marriage, given that our country has what we thought was a universally accepted definition of what the legal status of being married involves and what rights a legal marriage confirms on married individuals vis-a-vie the rest of the community. Why has there been legislation meant to establish the ideology that a fertilized human egg is a "person," when this belief is definitely not universally held.  Government is NOT supposed to pander to sectarian ideological beliefs. Government is NOT supposed to cater overtly to one particular ideology.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2018)

MeBelle said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Yes, and don't forget delusional.


----------



## McRocket (Jun 5, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > What a sweet girl.
> ...



Trumpbots attack everyone who does not love Trump as much as these morons do.

Oh...and they seem to lust for their eldest daughters - like their role model (Trump) does.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 6, 2018)

McRocket said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


You're full of shit, ma'am.


----------

